# The countdown 'til school's out!!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How many days do you guys have left of school this year? We have 6 school days, and 10 total days.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not in school anymore, but the local district out here got out 2 days ago, as well as a couple districts in town, and this upcoming Wednesday is the last day for the other districts as the snow days were ridiculous this year and added 3 days to the school year.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lucky lol. We get out the eighth. Sooo not fair!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I got my grades 10 days ago, and finished my tests a week before that :smile:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice! I'm in 7th grade, but I'm in algebra which is a highschool class so while everyone else parties on the last few days of school, I'm stuck taking a final! Not fun haha


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have 2 1/2 days left of school and can not wait to get out!!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

we get done the 8th of June...whcih is 5.5 more days lol. Then I'm hanging with friends half of that day and the next day then going camping with my cousin, her husband, there kids, and my aunt and uncle on the 10th till the 12th then horses all summer long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 =)


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

2 and a half days left then six days off then 2 weeks of exams


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I got out May 21st.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

May 21st! When did you start school?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Holy crap u people r lucky haha! We get like nooo snow days, either. Our superintendant is mad the levy didn't pass, so he wants us to experience how bad it is to have to walk to school in 0-degree weather. Lol


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

mswp27 said:


> May 21st! When did you start school?



August 4th.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh man enjoy school while you can! everything is free! so take advantage of it! :lol:


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

dang! you guys get out LATE!

I got out of school on May 14th, graduated on the 23rd!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh man enjoy school while you can! everything is free! so take advantage of it! :lol:


Lol nooo it's called tax dollars!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not at school at the moment either but I know comprehesive and upper secondary school schoolers will get out June 5th over here.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

All of you are lucky!!! I get out the 11th!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well lessons ended last Wednesday and now I have exam week.
No exam tomorrow though so no need to go to school and then on Friday we get our exams and grades and then on Saturday is the graduation which isn't compulsary to the people not graduating but I'm going because one of my friends is graduating.
Then I'm FREEEEE


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

my last day was the 27th of may, and i graduate on the 3rd!  (we get a week off between)


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Last day is tomorow for me!


----------

